# Teen Killed When Car Spins Out Of Control



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Millbury Police Say Car Was Speeding*

*MILLBURY, Mass. -- *A teenager was killed Saturday morning when the car in which he was a passenger spun out of control and crashed in Millbury, the Worcester Telegram reported.

The victim was identified as Eric Marx, 18, who was pronounced dead at the scene of the crash at Millbury Avenue and Hayward Glen Drive.

Hundreds of his friends gathered at a makeshift memorial at the crash scene Saturday night.

Teen Killed When Car Spins Out Of Control - Boston News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

*Millbury boy dead; Grafton teen and two others involved in crash*

By Tara Johnson










Community memorial at the crash site where Eric Marx, 18 of Millbury died on Saturday.
_Photo by Tara Johnson_.

March 27, 2011 - MILLBURY, Mass. - A graduate of Millbury High School was killed early Saturday morning at Millbury Avenue and Hayward Glen Drive when the car, he was a passenger in, crashed and rolled onto its side.
​March 27, 2011 - MILLBURY, Mass. - A graduate of Millbury High School was killed early Saturday morning at Millbury Avenue and Hayward Glen Drive when the car, he was a passenger in, crashed and rolled onto its side.

According to Millbury Police, the accident occurred at 1:43 a.m. Eric Marx, 18 of Epping Street was pronounced dead at the scene.

Millbury teen dies in car accident; community mourns the sudden loss

When will these kids learn, how many have to die? I for one have had to tell too many parents that there kids are dead.:stomp: The most recent one I had to do was one week to the day from Christmas. I wish I could video tape a death notification and play it for these kids so they can see first hand the aftermath of their poor decisions.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

I know you can't protect your kids 24 hrs a day, but I sure intend to try! Teenage yrs are a decade away, but they already scare me...


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

right.as.rain said:


> I know you can't protect your kids 24 hrs a day, but I sure intend to try! Teenage yrs are a decade away, but they already scare me...


 +1


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I think I mentioned this before, but when my kids became of driving age, I showed them some nasty photos of dead teens killed in accidents that I secured from a buddy of mine in the photo unit. 

They're both adults today and tell me tell me that those pictures kept them from driving like idiots and from riding with drunken friends.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

cc3915 said:


> I think I mentioned this before, but when my kids became of driving age, I showed them some nasty photos of dead teens killed in accidents that I secured from a buddy of mine in the photo unit.
> 
> They're both adults today and tell me tell me that those pictures kept them from driving like idiots and from riding with drunken friends.


Maybe because they were afraid you'd be called to the scene and find out they weren't wearing clean underwear!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

BIG IRISH said:


> It seems to me in my experience is that most of this shit happens to these teens at wee hours of the morning. None of it seems to happen at 8 or 9 pm. It's such a heart wrenching feeling knockiing on some poor parents door at 3am to let them know junior is know deceased because of one of their bonehead buddies. I may be old fashioned but in the words of my father "NOTHING GOES ON AFTER MIDNIGHT BUT TROUBLE SO YOUR ASS WILL BE HOME". I came home last Sat morning at 3am from a detail and saw my neighbors 15 yrs old daughter out with three other teen boys. Parents WTFU!!


+1 My mom always said the same thing (without the "ass" because to her, even "gosh" was a swear word). Now of course I rebelled at times, but I NEVER rode w/ a drunk driver, or w/ anyone who was going to be an idiot. I'm sure hubby will have some very frightening stories and images to share w/ our young'ens when they reach the appropriate age.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

There is absolutely nothing good that can come from being out after midnight. Even though my kids usually drive and have shown that they are responsible, it's everyone else that's out after midnight that worries me. I always tell them that they can be the safest driver around, but it won't matter if some drunk idiot plows into them head on. My 18-year-old still thinks we're being ridiculous, but her older sister finally gets it. We've told our kids, repeatedly, that if they ever find themselves in a bad situation to call and we will come get them. We told them we would do it for their friends too. I figure getting out of bed and leaving the house is a small sacrifice to make sure a kid makes it home safely.


----------

